# Solved: "Access is denied" when trying to backup firefox profile in DOS



## ad3n (Dec 4, 2004)

My HDD crashed on me so I am not able to get into Windows (not even safe mode) right now. My only option to backup my info is copying/moving files in DOS to m external drive which has been working thus far. Trying to copy the Firefox profile is proving difficult though.

I've gotten into the hidden AppData folder and worked my way to the *.default file, but attempting to copy/move it comes up with Access is Denied. Reading around, people say it's a permission thing, but their only fixes for it involve being able to change things in Windows, which I can't get into. Is there any way to manage a way around this? I've got a ton of bookmarks that I really don't want to lose and would have a hell of a time finding again.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

If I recall correctly you should be able to use attrib command in DOS.

Can you start your system to Safe Mode with Command Prompt. If so you could try to run a system restore from there
The other option you could try to run a Repair or do a parallel installation on the OS.. Retrive the data.. Then wipe out the drive and reinstall the OS


----------



## ad3n (Dec 4, 2004)

attrib -r -s -h filename 

I've tried that. No dice in changing anything. Really, I've been able to copy over everything else, so to do a system restore at this point seems too involved if there's a work-around for this.


----------



## ad3n (Dec 4, 2004)

Alright, so I went back and did the attrib again, xcopy 'd it and for some reason, this time it worked. Maybe I was typing to quick and mixed something up. Thanks.


----------

